# Buchheit Bottling Co, ALA



## vintage57 (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have an embossed Coca-Cola bottle by, I think,
 Buchheit Bottling Co. New Decatur Alabama? What can I expect to have 
 to pay for such a find? Anyone know of variations of color/embossment?
 If I cannot affor such a bottle, can anyone provide historical information
 or any related advertising?
 Thank you.
 Terry Buchheit
 Perryville, MO


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

> I think,
> Buchheit Bottling Co. New Decatur Alabama?


 
Hello Terry,

Welcome to the A-BN. Sounds like you could be a long lost nephew or something.

I'm fresh outta those, but they do seem to turn up. [8D]







You might like to know Why that man is happy.




From.








"Amber bottle embossed Coca-Cola on front and Buchheitâ€™s Bottling / Wks / Registered / New Decatur, ALA. in slug plate on rear sold on eBay for $799 by bluecrab49." From.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Terry here are some that will give you an idea of what your looking for. I have 6 variations of the buccheits bottles they were around for awhile as you can see from the bottles. They are all hard to find so hopefully this will help you in you search. I assume you might be relatives so this is why i am showing these. Hopefully this helps and hope to hear from you just shoot me a pm if you have any questions.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 9, 2011)

here are the 2 variations of coca cola bottles you are talking about hopefully this helps with your research. If there are more varitations out there these are the only ones i have found so far.


----------



## vintage57 (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually, don't think related. My ancestors settled in Southeast MO.
 Thanks for the info. I think at $800 I think I will wait until I win the 
 lottery. LOL.
 Evidently, it wasn't around as Coca-Cola very long.
 Terry


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 9, 2011)

There not to many of the coca cola bottle examples that i know of, just thought i would share the earlier buchheits to give you an idea. If you ever run across one you need to get your hands on them if you can get a good price. Havent seen many of the bottles at all.


----------

